# Easy way to catch insects/worms for frog food???



## ciscorox (Dec 22, 2015)

I don't have a bug net but I'm planning on getting one soon. Does anyone have any hacks to catching stuff for me to feed to my toad?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

For the most part, we do not catch food for our frogs. I know alot of toads will enjoy earth worms...you can dig them up. Beyond that, they will like crickets, mealworms, waxworms, even dubia roaches. Most pet shops or even bait supply store for fishing will have all these. Just be sure anything you collect from outdoors is away from industrial areas and any areas polluted


----------

